# Over cab bunks



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

We have a 2002 Mohican on Mercedes body with over cab sleeping accommodation.
Up to now only our grandaughter has used it but I quite fancy using it when touring.
Would it take two adults weight ?
Terry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We've never managed to break the bed even after swinging on the chandelier activities.  :lol: 

tony


----------

